# ***PFF Giveaway***



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

****GIVEAWAY HAS ENDED****

The winner is WhyMe.

Congrats!

___________________________________________

Most of you know that I rock an annoying ad banner in my signature line for reel leashes that I sell. Well business has been good, and I would like to give back to the fisher people that help keep us floating.

I'm giving away one set of 5 leashes. The winner will get to choose the color(from colors I have in stock) and length. I am going to let this one run for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to join in. 

To enter all you have to do is post an "I'm in". On the 25th of September I will have a random number generator pick a number based on how many posts there are. The winner will be announced by 4:30PM central time on the 25th.

Thanks everyone and good luck!:thumbup:

Matt


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

im in


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

im in


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

"*I'm in"*


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

*I'm in*

I'm in


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in"


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

"I'm in"


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

out


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"I'm in"


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in! Come on lucky number 20. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im in


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I,m in


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice gesture I 'm in


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

im in:thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I am in!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in 

Great promotion and thank you for the opportunity. :thumbup:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

"I'm in"


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Leashes*

I am in!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I'm in*

I'm in should be thousands by now.


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

"I'm in"


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*I'm in*

I'M IN to Win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

^^^^I wish i could like that 9578869898599537983794863 times ^^^^^^


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## HookSet (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

"I'm in"


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in

WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in.

Jimmy


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

of course I am in.

best leashes ever


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in.

Thanks!


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

"I'm in"


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm in".


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

"I'm in"


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## ATCer (Jul 8, 2012)

"I'm In"


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in! Need some new leashes for the yak!


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm In!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

y o


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Im In


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

I am in!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in.... these look good Matt!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm in


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm in !!


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I'm in! Very considerate of you.


----------



## don147 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in, thank you for the generosity.


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## bywkqhj (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## fndrbndr (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Im in


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What do they look like?:shifty:


----------



## MissPiggy (May 25, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in!

And if I win you can give mine to that Jacob kid who wants a kayak so
Bad.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in. Funny, but I just read 8 pages of "I'm in."


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm In


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm in


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## pacese (Apr 18, 2010)

*PFF Giveaway*

I'm In!!


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

****pff giveaway****

I'm in


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Will pay postage*

I'm in! And if'n I don't win I'll order some. :thumbsup:


----------



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't let it die. Back up!


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## fishnsalt (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in, and thanks.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll Play..................Robin


----------



## FatOldGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in......


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the offer, I'm in.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

If I win, I will give mine away to somebody who needs them. Honey badger style.
Bump
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Last day's approaching....


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

*im in*

im in


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Im in


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*interesting*

I am in


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

im in!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Waste-N-Away said:


> im in!


Totally irrelevant to the thread topic, but holy sh**. I was listening to a song just now called "Waste Away" & at the start of the chorus I got an e-mail on my phone saying that "Waste-N-Away" had just commented on a thread that I'm subscribed to. Kinda crazy. Haha.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright everyone. The winner has been picked by RANDOM.org.

The winner is #56! Which is WhyMe. Congrats Mark! Ill PM you later.


----------

